

Siftables - Tactile Computing Blocks - jimmylimbo
http://singularityhub.com/2010/05/05/siftables-are-changing-the-shape-of-computing/

======
shaunxcode
these look really really cool. I hope they enter the market at a level which
actually makes them applicable for kids to own (think 5, MAYBE 10 dollars a
piece). I hope they release an API/sdk sooner than later as well. I am
throwing together a quick analog in jquery just for fun to play with
"spatially aware" blocks as the math and word finding examples seemed like
they would be really fun on the ipad.

